
Intuitive Weather App Is Lovely and Free - add
http://mashable.com/2013/03/04/weathercube-weather-app/
======
jperezcu
How can she say that sharing gesture on the video is intuitive? And why is
this app copying Clear just for the sake of having gestures all over the
place?

